# stroker kit vs turbo or both



## a96se (Dec 30, 2004)

hi guys

i have a96 se and saw a stroker kit for it. i know how it work but how is it for drive ability any info on the ups and downs (no pun intended) would be great. or is the turbonetic kit all i need and whats the good and bad of that kit, or is both ,to crazy. any info,wed sites or reading would be great. i would like to get more off the line power and speed but would still like it to be a good daily drive. i know there will be some compromises but what will they be

jwt cams and ecu
hot shot header/cai
greedy cat back
random tect cat
u/d pulley
a/t level 10 torque c/v and valve body up grade


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Is this a custom stroker kit or from some company. I haven't heard of a stroker kit for the KA24DE. I would recommend turbo but I have never worked or planned on building an N/A engine. Also I would suggest a different high flow cat, Magnaflow, because it is cheaper and the same quality and flow.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't think I would stroke the KA24 because of already high piston inertia from the long stroke. For a turbo engine, I would do forged low-compression pistons and forged connecting rods. That is good enough for our engine since Nissan uses a mild forging process for the stock crank. Use good bearings, balance the rotating assembly and do all the regular block machine work, and the result is a super strong bottom end. The head with JWT stage 1 cams and springs along with ARP head studs and a Cometic head gasket will top iit off nicely. The rest of your parts will be great for a healthy turbo setup.
If you want to get the turbo kit just limit boost to 9 psi with the stock bottom end that should net you ~220 hp.

This is a listing of mine if you want a "wild" set up;
http://www.nissanclub.com/forums/vbgarage.php?do=view&id=3449

Engine Management;
MoTeC M4 w/ Bosch WB O2 
MoTeC CDI-8 Ignition w/ 4 Bosch Coil Packs
NGK Iridium Racing Spark Plugs R7434-9
Modified Nissan Distributor w/ No Cap

Head;
Custom Port, Polish, & Flow
Ferrea Stainless Steel Valves & Springs
Multi Angle Valve Job
Colt Stage II Turbo Cams
ARP Head Studs
JWT Adjustable Cam Gears
Cometic Copper Head Gasket

Block;
Magnafluxed, Deburred, Fully Machined Block
Crower Forged Connecting Rods
JE Forged Pistons
Magnafluxed, Nitrited, & Micropolished Crank
Balanced Rotating Assembly
Clevite Ceramic Coated Bearings
Total Seal Piston Rings
ARP Main Studs and Rod Bolts

Intake; 
Custom Aluminum Intake
Q45 75mm Throttle Body
RP 1100cc Injectors
JWT Fuel Rail
Nismo Fuel Pressure Regulator at 52psi
Custom 1/2 Inch Stainless Fuel Line 
Z32 Mass Air Flow Meter
Z32 TT Fuel Pump & Filter
A'PEXi GT-R Core Front Mount Intercooler
A'PEXi Twin Chamber Blow Off Valve
Custom Intercooler Piping

Exhaust;
Custom Turbo Exhaust Manifold (soon tubular Inconel 625)
TEC Garrett GT-3076R Turbo
A'PEXi Wastegate
Ceramic Coated Custom 3" Exhaust
Random Technology High Flow Cat
A'PEXi N1 Muffler
A'PEXi Silencer

Troy


----------

